# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Book Reviews >  Book reviews in the works...

## SludgeMunkey

So, anyone have any book reviews in the works?
Since I am very quickly becoming addicted to anurans in addition to caudates, I have updated my Amazon order list accordingly. I'll post a few over the next few weeks.

Here is my list so far:

http://www.amazon.com/wishlist/14M8F5X6LKWRB

----------


## John

The only one on your list I can review is "The Ecology and Behavior of Amphibians" by Kentwood D. Wells.  It's a mighty tome, not for the faint of heart and not something you would read front to back.  I find it a very valuable aid in understanding certain aspects of an amphibian's biology or behaviour and how it came about.  One of my favourite uses is to just look up the species name in the index and then go to all of the pages that reference that species and see why - as a result of doing this I've learned a lot of little factoids I did not know.

This is an expensive book though and certainly not something for someone who isn't somewhat educated or self-taught in biology.  I must say though for a science book it's quite accessible.

----------


## SludgeMunkey

Excellent, I will hold off on this one then. I do have a bit of a biology background, and chemistry, and a ton of other stuff from failed attempts at becoming an educated man.

----------


## John

Well it's quite accessible.  I would think you'd have no problems.  My main misgivings are the price and the fact that it's somewhat esoteric for hobbyists.  I only bought it because it got such wonderful reviews but I hardly ever open it.

----------


## SludgeMunkey

If it is anything like "_The Ecology of Lizards_", it is at the very least and expensive bathroom reader, at the most, one more book on the shell that people will scratch their heads at when they see it. :Big Grin:

----------


## SludgeMunkey

The list has changed a bit, some books added others removed.


How about some others get in on the book reviews! :Wink: 




I may have to post a review of my mother-in-law's non herp friendly family cook book if folks don't jump on board.

_"Dem dere Bayou folk cook up some mean frog!"_

----------


## mabelrobert

If you are searching for a book review writing service or an essay writing service, then you can contact us.  
We are providing Best essay writing services as well as other writing services for our clients in most affordable rates. We are offering unique quality content and it will be delivered before your deadline period. Come and order your papers right now.

----------


## frenky

I would say it's the best review. happy wheels pro.

----------

